# Which one would you accept?



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

$14.00 for 6 miles or $5 for 0.8 miles?


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Way too vague. I'd have to see the pick up/ order size and waybill. I generally stick to under 3 miles.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Usually the $14. My minimum is $10 even if the $6 order is across the street. Many times, the $14 order will pay more, the $5 offer won't.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Hexonxonx said:


> Usually the $14. My minimum is $10 even if the $6 order is across the street. Many times, the $14 order will pay more, the $5 offer won't.


I took the $14. 

One reason is that it was quiet, so if I took the $5, I could have sat around afterwards. 

Another reason is the chance the $14 could be more. Although I'll find that out soon.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

$14. $5 is the secondary add on that rounds it up to $20.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Well, it's been an hour.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Alltel77 said:


> Well, it's been an hour.


The final amount was about $1 more.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> The final amount was about $1 more.


Oh, well.


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

No.


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

If it’s somewhere that doesn’t require a drive thru visit and I know they are usually pretty quick, why not take the easy $5 for less than 10 minutes of work 

can also keep the other delivery apps on while making this one and get another one right after


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Several factors come to play. For example, whether the $14 order will bring you to a dead zone, the restaurant of the $5 order always get the food ready on time, etc. My humble opinion is that there is never a solution that fits all scenarios.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

If $14 was an UE delivery, I’d take that. If DD, I’d take the $5. Caveat being location/restaurant.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

reg barclay said:


> $14.00 for 6 miles or $5 for 0.8 miles?


Why not both? Knock off the 0.8 miles first. Then the other.


----------



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

reg barclay said:


> $14.00 for 6 miles or $5 for 0.8 miles?


Accept none!


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> $14.00 for 6 miles or $5 for 0.8 miles?


$14 for 6 is excellent.
Could DD please give me only $14 for 6 orders? Pretty please!!!
Back to back if possible!!!


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> If $14 was an UE delivery, I’d take that. If DD, I’d take the $5. Caveat being location/restaurant.


That's exactly how it was!

Both restaurants are usually ready straight away or within a few minutes. The main downside of the $14 one was it took me a few miles out of the area. But I ended up getting another ping after driving halfway back.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

reg barclay said:


> That's exactly how it was!
> 
> Both restaurants are usually ready straight away or within a few minutes. The main downside of the $14 one was it took me a few miles out of the area. But I ended up getting another ping after driving halfway back.


You could do both easily. .8 miles is nothing, really. But I myself only multi if it’s a no-brainer. So many things can go wrong.

Recently I prefer longer trips, even if deadheading a bit. My mileage is 10-15 mpg better than when I sit and wait.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> You could do both easily. .8 miles is nothing, really. But I myself only multi if it’s a no-brainer. So many things can go wrong.
> 
> Recently I prefer longer trips, even if deadheading a bit. My mileage is 10-15 mpg better than when I sit and wait.


The problem is both were in opposite directions. Don't know if your familiar with Rt 17 in NNJ, but it sometimes takes a few miles to get on the opposite way.

I'm pretty much the same. I only stack between apps when it's simple and easy. I used to do it more, but had some where I messed up. Some people might balk, but I feel if a customer's tipping reasonably I shouldn't mess them around.

As for the long trips, I agree too. Especially when it's 95 degrees, and I'll be running the car while waiting anyway.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

reg barclay said:


> The problem is both were in opposite directions. Don't know if your familiar with Rt 17 in NNJ, but it sometimes takes a few miles to get on the opposite way.
> 
> I'm pretty much the same. I only stack between apps when it's simple and easy. I used to do it more, but had some where I messed up. Some people might balk, but I feel if a customer's tipping reasonably I shouldn't mess them around.
> 
> As for the long trips, I agree too. Especially when it's 95 degrees, and I'll be running the car while waiting anyway.


I’m feeling the pain. When I end the day with 17 mpg IN A PRIUS, it’s insulting. 😂

So - yeah, I’m taking the long trips.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Rickos69 said:


> $14 for 6 is excellent.


Not in my market.

In most cases my minimum requirement would be $20 for 6 miles. If traffic is really bad or there are other serious issues my minimum would be even higher, possibly much higher. Ultimately my price would depend on how long it would take to get back to my staging area.

The only way I'd even consider $14 would be if business is slow and traffic is light.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> In most cases my minimum requirement would be $20 for 6 miles.


I do it for less because my operating costs are lower -- back down under $0.20/mile with gas now being cheaper this month than the prior two months.

BTW, here's perhaps my most upvoted post:








Change my mind: Tunnel vision-itis


I've learned something here: Paid shills notwithstanding, the commenters here who are highly critical of the compensation structure typically have something in common: tunnel vision. That's shorthand for saying that they're exceedingly concerned with only this particular offer/request alone or...




www.uberpeople.net


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> Not in my market.
> 
> In most cases my minimum requirement would be $20 for 6 miles. If traffic is really bad or there are other serious issues my minimum would be even higher, possibly much higher. Ultimately my price would depend on how long it would take to get back to my staging area.
> 
> The only way I'd even consider $14 would be if business is slow and traffic is light.


Where I'm at, anything over 2/1 is perfect.
I do work in the suburbs, so traffic is not really an issue except for a couple main arteries that plug up during evening rush of people coming back from downtown Chicago.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> Not in my market.
> 
> In most cases my minimum requirement would be $20 for 6 miles. If traffic is really bad or there are other serious issues my minimum would be even higher, possibly much higher. Ultimately my price would depend on how long it would take to get back to my staging area.
> 
> The only way I'd even consider $14 would be if business is slow and traffic is light.


I wonder how much Pelosi tips? (This is not Party-related; just her _specifically_)


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> $14 for 6 is excellent.


I couldn't ever say that without knowing the _location _of the delivery. If it's to a location with no real chance of getting a close offer then you have to dead mile back. If you had to dead mile back then the offer really becomes $14 for 12 miles which is far below my $1.50 per mile minimum.


Nats121 said:


> Ultimately my price would depend on how long it would take to get back to my staging area.


One of my primary considerations is NOT to have to drive back to a set staging area, that's a profit killer in time and miles. Far more profitable to keep leap frogging from drop off to pick up. If you _have to _drive back to a staging area then the only way to maintain profitability (my minimum $1.50/mi) then I'd have to get 12 miles * $1.50 = $18 for that offer. I know that is essentially what you said you'd have to get but it's best to avoid returning to set staging areas and the need for that high of a payout because they are rarer.

I think way too many drivers have that set staging area mentality which hurts time and profitability.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> I couldn't ever say that without knowing the _location _of the delivery. If it's to a location with no real chance of getting a close offer then you have to dead mile back. If you had to dead mile back then the offer really becomes $14 for 12 miles which is far below my $1.50 per mile minimum.
> 
> One of my primary considerations is NOT to have to drive back to a set staging area, that's a profit killer in time and miles. Far more profitable to keep leap frogging from drop off to pick up. If you _have to _drive back to a staging area then the only way to maintain profitability (my minimum $1.50/mi) then I'd have to get 12 miles * $1.50 = $18 for that offer. I know that is essentially what you said you'd have to get but it's best to avoid returning to set staging areas and the need for that high of a payout because they are rarer.
> 
> I think way too many drivers have that set staging area mentality which hurts time and profitability.


In my area, 6 miles radius keeps you in civilization.
Only one direction takes me out of my zone at 6 miles, and usually, repeat, usually, they have a load to take me back.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Seamus said:


> I couldn't ever say that without knowing the _location _of the delivery. If it's to a location with no real chance of getting a close offer then you have to dead mile back. If you had to dead mile back then the offer really becomes $14 for 12 miles which is far below my $1.50 per mile minimum.
> 
> One of my primary considerations is NOT to have to drive back to a set staging area, that's a profit killer in time and miles. Far more profitable to keep leap frogging from drop off to pick up. If you _have to _drive back to a staging area then the only way to maintain profitability (my minimum $1.50/mi) then I'd have to get 12 miles * $1.50 = $18 for that offer. I know that is essentially what you said you'd have to get but it's best to avoid returning to set staging areas and the need for that high of a payout because they are rarer.
> 
> I think way too many drivers have that set staging area mentality which hurts time and profitability.


Send. More. Bennys. 😂


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> In my area, 6 miles radius keeps you in civilization.
> Only one direction takes me out of my zone at 6 miles, and usually, repeat, usually, they have a load to take me back.


Don’t you listen to those smug “look at me, I live in a hip semi-urban area” guys intimidate you. They have no idea what it’s like to receive THREE pings from UE in 8 hours. 😂

$14 for 6 with a potential to go higher is GREAT for us peasants. No-brainer.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Your post has been submitted to _Fact Checkers R US_ and they have noted the following:



Ms. Mercenary said:


> Don’t you listen to those smug “look at me, I live in a hip semi-urban area” guys


❌ It has been determined that upon investigation of the facts that @Rickos69 lives and delivers food in a "hip semi-urban area" so the implication of the comment has been ruled FALSE.


Ms. Mercenary said:


> no idea what it’s like to receive THREE pings from UE in 8 hours


❌ It has been determined that upon investigation of the facts that @Rickos69 several years ago stopped using the UE app and therefore @Rickos69 _has himself _"no idea what it’s like to receive THREE pings from UE in 8 hours". Therefore the implication in the comment has been ruled FALSE.

After a thorough examination of the known facts, @Ms. Mercenary's post has been graded a score of:

2 Pinocchios 🤥🤥 and no truths.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Your post has been submitted to _Fact Checkers R US_ and they have noted the following:
> 
> 
> ❌ It has been determined that upon investigation of the facts that @Rickos69 lives and delivers food in a "hip semi-urban area" so the implication of the comment has been ruled FALSE.
> ...


@Ms. Mercenary HEEEELP!!!
@Seamus wait till she sees this. You are DEAD MEAT!!!


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Seamus said:


> Your post has been submitted to _Fact Checkers R US_ and they have noted the following:
> 
> 
> ❌ It has been determined that upon investigation of the facts that @Rickos69 lives and delivers food in a "hip semi-urban area" so the implication of the comment has been ruled FALSE.
> ...


Actually it was never implied @Rickos69 waited for 3 UE pings for 8 hours, It said *you* have no idea what it’s like. Have you? Exactly.

And because that part of the report is OBVIOUSLY completely false, the entirety of it, including all points made and the resulting rating are deemed NULL and VOID.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Actually it was never implied @Rickos69 waited for 3 UE pings for 8 hours, It said *you* have no idea what it’s like. Have you? Exactly.
> 
> And because that part of the report is OBVIOUSLY completely false, the entirety of it, including all points made and the resulting rating are deemed NULL and VOID.


ATTA GIRL MERC!!!
That'll teach @Seamus not to mess with me!!!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Actually it was never implied @Rickos69 waited for 3 UE pings for 8 hours, It said *you* have no idea what it’s like. Have you? Exactly.
> 
> And because that part of the report is OBVIOUSLY completely false, the entirety of it, including all points made and the resulting rating are deemed NULL and VOID.


Remember, I have about 4,000 UE deliveries before deleting the app in 2019. If the sentence was _slightly_ modified to say “I’ve waited for 3 *good *UE pings for 8 hours” it would be 100% true!!!


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> Not in my market.
> 
> In most cases my minimum requirement would be $20 for 6 miles. If traffic is really bad or there are other serious issues my minimum would be even higher, possibly much higher. Ultimately my price would depend on how long it would take to get back to my staging area.
> 
> The only way I'd even consider $14 would be if business is slow and traffic is light.


If you drive in a city, then I totally get that. The difference between city and suburban/rural driving for delivery is night and day. Aside from traffic, there are also constant parking issues I'm guessing.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> If you drive in a city, then I totally get that. The difference between city and suburban/rural driving for delivery is night and day. Aside from traffic, there are also constant parking issues I'm guessing.


In Metro DC there's traffic everywhere including the exburbs. In fact the exburbs often have worse traffic than the suburbs because there are fewer roads available, thus everyone has to use the jam their way onto the limited main roads available.

Parking is the only advantage offered by the suburbs/exburbs. Parking in many parts of DC is a horror show.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Seamus said:


> Remember, I have about 4,000 UE deliveries before deleting the app in 2019. If the sentence was _slightly_ modified to say “I’ve waited for 3 *good *UE pings for 8 hours” it would be 100% true!!!


But the entire premise is literally “3 total - good or Advance Auto Parts”. 😂

So my argument stands. Neener-neener-neener.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> In Metro DC there's traffic everywhere including the exburbs. In fact the exburbs often have worse traffic than the suburbs because there are fewer roads available, thus everyone has to use the jam their way onto the limited main roads available.
> 
> Parking is the only advantage offered by the suburbs/exburbs. Parking in many parts of DC is a horror show.


Single-family residences mostly. Very few apartments. And I know them all, so easy to avoid the walk-up ones.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> ATTA GIRL MERC!!!
> That'll teach @Seamus not to mess with me!!!


Together for Christmas=together for life! 😂


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Seamus said:


> One of my primary considerations is NOT to have to drive back to a set staging area, that's a profit killer in time and miles. Far more profitable to keep leap frogging from drop off to pick up. If you _have to _drive back to a staging area then the only way to maintain profitability (my minimum $1.50/mi) then I'd have to get 12 miles * $1.50 = $18 for that offer. I know that is essentially what you said you'd have to get but it's best to avoid returning to set staging areas and the need for that high of a payout because they are rarer.
> 
> I think way too many drivers have that set staging area mentality which hurts time and profitability.


Due to the geography of Metro DC, leap-frogging doesn't usually work well here. There's lots of sprawl and most restaurants are in clusters located in business districts that can be 10 minutes or more from large residential zones that consist of houses, townhouses, and large apartment complexes.

I have a handful of staging areas that I use regularly and due to the sprawl I try to avoid leap-frogging from one staging area to another because of the time and gas invovled. If the payout is high enough I'll leapfrog.

Based on my limited visits to NYC as well as what I've seen on TV, Youtube, etc, the restaurants in NYC not only appear to be located closer to residential areas than in Metro DC, they're also more likely to be embedded in the residential areas as well. Not many restaurants are embedded in residential zones here.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Single-family residences mostly. Very few apartments. And I know them all, so easy to avoid the walk-up ones.


Our burbs have LOTS of large apartment complexes, many with steep speed bumps that'll destroy your car's undercarriage if you drive more than 5 mph. In the absence of large payouts they're high on my list of places I avoid.


----------



## Doyling (Oct 11, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Not in my market.
> 
> In most cases my minimum requirement would be $20 for 6 miles. If traffic is really bad or there are other serious issues my minimum would be even higher, possibly much higher. Ultimately my price would depend on how long it would take to get back to my staging area.
> 
> The only way I'd even consider $14 would be if business is slow and traffic is light.


I would be ecstatic at $20. Most of my offers are $4-$9. My net is nothing and then I don't drive for weeks, then try again, and lose money again.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Doyling said:


> I would be ecstatic at $20. Most of my offers are $4-$9. My net is nothing and then I don't drive for weeks, then try again, and lose money again.


You wouldn't be ecstatic if the round trip took 90 minutes.


----------

